# What is your thoughts on does this season ?



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am up in Hancock County, I have been successful with on my Buck bow hunt and have harvested a 8 Point. Now after cooling down, buck in the freezer, so I purchased my 2nd tag allowing a doe for me. All season I have been blessed with bucks around me nearly every hunt, does no, even on my camera only a few doe out of hundreds of photos. I am considering not shooting a doe this season or going elsewhere. They have stopped the extra doe hunts in this county in fact a few years ago. This season is the year of the 8 point, but no serious doe traffic. Are you seeing lots of doe or is this is what is happening across the state.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Doe all over at my place in hocking county.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I've been out in Carroll county 5-6 times so far and the number of buck sightings has been up, However we've only seen a few doe. A few years ago there were 5 times the doe we see now.


----------



## Jim Goon (Feb 23, 2016)

Lots of does in Holmes County.


----------



## rhaythorn (Oct 27, 2007)

Lots of bucks where I am in tusc. cty. Very few doe sightings.


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

The trail cameras in the area I hunt in Madison county show 5 bucks consistently and a couple more occasionally. 3 mature does with 5 young ones regular ally show up. So not taking any does this year. I don't usually shoot does on this property although we have allowed my nephew to do so.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My thoughts on does are the same as they always are. A nice fat one will taste really good!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Very few does this year on my place in Medina county too. Pretty strange but patterns, herds change year to year I'm sure but it's definitely the year of the 8 pnt on my farm too! Big ones, small ones and in between... Crazy lol. Good luck with the quest for a doe!


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

I sure don't see anything wrong with taking does, however, every hunter must make that call for themselves. Keep in mind that for every young doe You take, You cause Yourself to have approximately 15 less deer over seven years. Buck to Doe birth rate is 50:50, populations in different areas rise and fall. Try to make an educated decision in Your best interest. Be Safe and good hunting.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Numbers of both are up from what I can tell from my cams on the border of Athens/Morgan co.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I see does on every sit here in athens. If I were not seeing many deer the last thing that I would do is kill a doe. It's your tag and your decision to take one. Next year though don't complain if you start seeing less deer if you decide to take one. At our deer camp in Pennsylvania we were having antler less tag burning parties before the rifle season ever started. Just because you are legally allowed to does not mean that you have to.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

All of my camera pics here in Ashtabula county show a 50/50 mix of does and bucks. Most of the bucks are younger, all under 3 1/2.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I will try to go to another farm that has a bigger population of doe, I have several farms that I can go to but behind my house is where I am happiest. A 15 minute drive is not to bad to go to another farm.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

8 doe in the back yard this morning and one bedded down right next to the driveway when I was leaving for work.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Lots of does in guernsey and wayne counties. Bucks too. It's been a good year on camera and in stand. 
Not trying to hijack but I've always let momma walk and will harvest a yearling for that pink meat. 
I have a huge roman nosed momma that has had twins and this year had triplets. I thought why not take this years doe that might not get bred and let momma that has twins or triplets go. 
I have always done this. Along with taking a buck to fill the freezer. It hasn't hurt the populations. If I see a decline in does then I'll pass. 
What do you guys think about it? My thinking could be jacked up.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Tritonman said:


> Lots of does in guernsey and wayne counties. Bucks too. It's been a good year on camera and in stand.
> Not trying to hijack but I've always let momma walk and will harvest a yearling for that pink meat.
> I have a huge roman nosed momma that has had twins and this year had triplets. I thought why not take this years doe that might not get bred and let momma that has twins or triplets go.
> I have always done this. Along with taking a buck to fill the freezer. It hasn't hurt the populations. If I see a decline in does then I'll pass.
> What do you guys think about it? My thinking could be jacked up.


Does are a bit thin where I hunt. But if you can tell she's a good breeder, great idea.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Lots of does at my camp in Morgan co.


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mostly does in my hunting area in Medina County, seems to be less bucks than last year


----------



## Krt1911 (Mar 30, 2014)

I've seen 9 bucks and 2 doe this season hunting public land in 4 counties. 6 of the bucks have been 1.5 year olds with most of them being 3 to 5 pts. The other 3 were 2.5 to 3.5 year old and all 10pt or better. It has been a really odd year buck to doe ratio wise. I am not taking a doe this year. If one of my 3 kids do that is fine. I feel the herd needs to be bumped up a bit.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

My back yard here in Guernsey county yesterday afternoon. I don't shoot does or small bucks.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

South Homes county. 10 to 14 does and young ones almost every night at our feeders along with a few nice bucks. What were not seeing is last years button bucks which should be 4 or 6 pointers this year.
Compared to past years there's very few rubs or scrapes this year.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Our deer population started a decline several years ago due to overhunting on neighboring properties and coyote predation. We are trying our best to create kind of a sanctuary to increase deer numbers.


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

More deer this year period in Harrison and Jefferson counties


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I hunt Delaware and Crawford counties. I won't harvest a doe this year. I'll shoot a young buck first. I used to always say never shoot a young buck. Though, a young buck can't reproduce.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Well not a lot of deer where I hunt in portage county. Seeing the same few deer on cam also. But seeing a lot of small bucks that's good. Still not any big bucks yet after EHD wiped them out. I was looking at previous cam pics and there was a lot of p&y deer . I feel at least 2 more years.


----------

